# quam conferre vobis placebit



## Xiahou

Hi, 

  Below is a sentence from "Pliny endows a school" in the reading materials of Wheelock's latin.

  "Atque ego, qui nondum liberos habeo, pro re publica nostra quasi pro parente tertiam partem* eius* pecuniae dabo *quam conferre vobis placebit*."

  My interpretation: "And I, who have no children yet, for our republic as well as for the parent, will donate one-third of *his *money that all of you are willing to collect (or contribute)."

  But I'm not sure if it is right since it seems to be out of place with the context according to my interpretation. Would be appreciated if anyone can help me check and clarify. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## endautresmots

Hi Xiahou, I think most translations says "one-third of *that  *money", not "*his* money"/ of whatever sum they consider necessary.


----------



## Xiahou

Thanks! endautresmots


----------



## Scholiast

Salvete Xiahou necnon alii amici



Xiahou said:


> ...*eius* pecuniae dabo *quam conferre vobis placebit*.



This is not to disagree, rather to clarify, what endautresmots said. This is an instance of the Latin correlative use of _is...qui_, "that...which/who...", so here "...of that money, which it will be a pleasure to bestow on you".

Generally speaking, I am an admirer (and for teaching purposes, a user) of Wheelock, but I do find some of his own composed Latin sentences rather clumsy and unidiomatic, and this is one.

Σ


----------



## fdb

Pliny's original is better, of course:

"Atque adeo ego, qui nondum liberos habeo, paratus sum pro re publica nostra, quasi pro filia vel parente, tertiam partem *eius quod* conferre vobis placebit dare."


----------



## Xiahou

scholiast & fdb, thank you both for the explanation. Pliny's original one seems better for me to understand.


----------



## Scholiast

fdb (#5)

Quite right. Merci. Pline naturellement,

L


----------



## Chrissyxiangxuan

Xiahou said:


> scholiast & fdb, thank you both for the explanation. Pliny's original one seems better for me to understand.


Hi,Xiahou! I found a English translation of this original passage.hope this will be helpful
“I have no children of my own, but still, in the interest of the State, which I may consider as my child or my parent, I am prepared to contribute a third part of the amount which you may decide to club together.”


----------

